# Cage Defensive Snakes



## Shahista (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello everyone !

I was thinking of buying an Albino Darwin Carpet & came across a person selling one. The pythons original owner passed away sadly so the age is unknown but it looks about 1.5 years old. I wanted a very placid snake that is good at handling. They say the python is cage defensive but is alright once it comes out of the cage.

Is it true some snakes can be cage defensive but can be very placid when they're out of the enclosure ?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi Shahista
Albino darwins are surposedly one of the calmest of all pythons , so iv'e heard . I have 2 Coastal Diamond crosses and a young Bredli , none i would consider cage defensive. The Bredli usualy tries to wrap his tail around something in his enclosure to prevent me from removing him . but none have ever shown any hint of biting. Just out of curiosity, how do you figure a snake looks about 1.5 years old ?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Shahista said:


> Is it true some snakes can be cage defensive but can be very placid when they're out of the enclosure ?


Yes, my black-headed python would snap and hiss in his enclosure but was fine when I got him out. Same with my stimson python.


----------



## Flexxx (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes they can be fine once out and just not like your hands coming into there environment. I have a few snakes like this, One of my bhps was but he is my favorite to hold so I kept getting him out more than my others. He's now fine and not defensive at all


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Flexxx said:


> One of my bhps was but he is my favorite to hold so I kept getting him out more than my others.


My BHP is probably my favorite to hold as well, he's still a crazy hatchling but I'm hoping he'll calm down soon.

Here's a photo
View media item 632


----------



## Flexxx (Feb 3, 2020)

looks the goods Josiah, I got my fiancée a baby bhp for our anniversary last year. Pretty cage defensive but very placid once out. Gets better every time she handles him.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Flexxx said:


> I got my fiancée a baby bhp for our anniversary last year.


Perfect gift . She would've been thrilled.


----------



## Flexxx (Feb 3, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Perfect gift . She would've been thrilled.


She was over the moon, im getting her an adult female bhp in the next few days as well


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Flexxx said:


> im getting her an adult female bhp in the next few days as well


Good on ya Flexxx.


----------



## Nutsy (Sep 8, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yes, my black-headed python would snap and hiss in his enclosure but was fine when I got him out. Same with my stimson python.


My Black-headed girl is the same. Badly cage defence but once out she is great. However lately she has been starting to get a little snappy while being held. Any ideas that could help me


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nutsy said:


> My Black-headed girl is the same. Badly cage defence but once out she is great. However lately she has been starting to get a little snappy while being held. Any ideas that could help me


Well, To be honest mine has been acting a little weird as wll but he seems to be getting better. How old is yours? Black headed pythons will often be crazy or snapy the first 2 years of they're life, and then they start to settle down.


----------



## Dwayne84 (Sep 13, 2020)

Nutsy said:


> My Black-headed girl is the same. Badly cage defence but once out she is great. However lately she has been starting to get a little snappy while being held. Any ideas that could help me


Hungry or feels unsafe ???


----------

